# If you straight-shoot, you will rile people



## dbj1971 (May 29, 2008)

withdrawn


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

Saw your post before it was withdrawn. We are all just giving our opinions I think, and therefore I'm not sure anyone can say whether this-ones words or that-ones words are correct. I think saying what you feel is the correct approach and if someone has a problem with that, then just let them. It doesn't detract from your message.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Just the title of the thread is an immutable fact of people. Most people have a hard time either hearing or speaking the unvarnished truth.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

sigma1299 said:


> Just the title of the thread is an immutable fact of people. Most people have a hard time either hearing or speaking the unvarnished truth.


Or even determining it.


----------

